# check out this grill



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

I noticed that everyone loves the Tsuru conversion but hates the grill. Look what this guy did to the grill. He cut out the OEM collums and inserted mesh. Looks good if you ask me. I think that my Se-R will be getting this treatment when I get my headlight conversion.








,


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

If you look close enough, you can see that this sentra has m3 mirrors. Does anyone know who manufactures these mirrors for our cars?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Those Tsuru's look good. And I really do like that grill. I'm doing my grill soon, but on my stock B13's. And Javen, they don't make them for our car, not that I know of. You would probably have to get either some universal ones or buy some that have the same dimensions as our little triangular thingy whatever. I wouldn't mind having them though.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Looks too cotton candy pretty for my taste. The only thing that I like is that I can see it has a SR20DE with a T on it as well. I'd be paranoid If I owned that car. I don't like to show what I got with a cars looks. I want people to think my car is a p.o.s. so I don't got to worry about people taking a second glance at my car. That car just screams, "Steal ME!" to anyone in a public parking facility.

But if the world was a better place, and no one ever stole anything, then I wouldn't mind owning it. Minus some cosmetic things of course.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Javon said:


> *you can see that this sentra has m3 mirrors. Does anyone know who manufactures these mirrors for our cars? *


 I don't know who makes these M3 mirrors but I saw a pair of M3 mirrors on eBay... they're on there often... here's a link to one -----> M3 mirrors on eBay. BTW... the grill mod looks sweet as hell... makes me want to buy the Tsuru headlight converstion .


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

That car looks very clean. I do love those mirrors.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

...has anyone tryed to use the original grill with tsuru headlamps? any way to make it fit ?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I haven't seen it yet Sergio, but that's what I'm thinking too. If I did the Tsuru's I'd try modifying my grill because I hate the Tsuru one.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

I tend to agree, that even though the painted in look does look nice. i'm still turned off by the inner shape of the grill opening. i'd rather see it with straight angles, but hey you can't have everything unless your bill gates. (or sometimes baby bush) 

i was considering just using a flat./satin black on that grill, heck mine right now is flat black. plastic black, but black. my car is dark blue so i don't think it would look too bad........

heck i'd still have to come up with the mula to buy the kit first


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

SergioCR said:


> *...has anyone tryed to use the original grill with tsuru headlamps? any way to make it fit ? *


Won't work, the Tsuru lights are more curved. Unless you cut up your stock grille and do some bondo work, its not gonna fit.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Fast91SER said:


> *Won't work, the Tsuru lights are more curved. Unless you cut up your stock grille and do some bondo work, its not gonna fit. *


Yep.... i have noticed the lights are more curved.... and was thinking about the cut/bond work.... just wondering if someone has done the work... if not i guess that i'll go with the tsuru grill... painted all black... since my car is dark gray.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

i agree with the majority, that grill is hideous. but its screaming to be modified and personalized. so my question is, where do find these nice tsuru headlights and grill? anyone got a price?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

talk to greg v
http://www.mossyperformance.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

*???????*

What kind of front bumper is that?? what year or what company makes this?? or is it just a modified stock bumper?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

What kind of front bumper is that. i like it???


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*I know*

I know.......its either the Xenon front bumper cover or the Stillen front bumper cover. Both are urethane and attach directly to the stock bumper. Gives it that aggressive low to the front BMW M3 look.


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

That car belongs to Dexter @ Car Spa NYC. It's a daily driver/show car and possibly 12 second car (if he hooks right).

That's a Stillen front with a CF lip he made. He also makes CF interior trim.


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

The pictures dont do the tsuru grill any justice i just painted mine and put it on with my stillen kit and tsuru headlights The caR looks 100% better now.I was also going to do the same grill mod as this guy but after putting the grill on it was a no brainer to keep it oem style. There is a downside alot of ricers be revving on me hardcore now even on the freeway doing 75 i get revved on.Also u could just paint the insert(middle) of the tsuru grill black the rest match your paint saw a pic of one like that with the oem mexican kit looked dam sharp.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*What body kit is that?*

What kind of body kit is that and where can I get it? Is that grill commercially available or was it someone's custom job? I have been trying to find a decent looking body kit for my '92 B13, and that is by far the best looking one I've seen.


----------

